# Supposed "epidemic" here in Durango...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

For those that don't know, Durango is basically in a valley. That means generally things that are here came from somewhere else, and once they're here, they're here til everyone's had it, as far as being sick goes.

Well supposedly there is this epidemic in Durango suddenly of respiratory something-or-other in dogs...and of course the vets are freaking out. They are saying "oh dogs with kennel cough are coming down with it too, and it is turning into pneumonia for some...here is the article:

The Durango Herald 03/19/2011 | &#145;This is a virulent epidemic&#146;

Anyway, I got scolded for having my dogs out with me today. They were in a carrying bag. Sounds awful to have them locked up indefinitely while they quit freaking out about this.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh my! That is really scary! You keep those little one's safe ;-)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

eww, that is worrisome. I'd keep em locked up girl, they are so tiny its harder to fight stuff off.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Yikes! That really is kind of scary. I would think as long as they arent mixing with other dogs it would be ok to take them out, but since they dont know what it is who knows how it spreads. Maybe theres some extra fun stuff you can do at home and in your own back yard until its safe for the Green Chis to go out to play  We got one of those Nina Ottosson games from amazon and theyre really cool. So far Reese and Miley have played with it and they both thought it was great!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wasn't CO having higher levels of Fallout or something this week? I don't have the Gov map website handy on the new computer but I thought so, maybe they meant that?

Oh ETA I see you posted a link about something Viral.. no idea.
But if your dogs are not at risk I'd take them out anyhow. *shrugs*


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is scary!!


----------

